# What's the Story on Bumper Boys?



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

I wanted to order a new one and was told that there is something going on and it would be probably the first of the year before I could get one. Does anyone have anymore info on this?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thats not very encouraging since I just got three 12 shooters..........


----------



## Shannon Wood (Jan 27, 2008)

They are not built to ride in a dog truck day in and out poor customer service at best. I would like to haul them all to the scrap yard.:-x


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

A couple of the big retailers that sell BBs have taken them off their online catalogues. I think part of the problem is with the management at BB not being very customer oriented. I've got 3 and may well order another this winter, they are great for those of us who train alone.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

bumper boy sux hands down, i field rep'd for them when they 1st come out and the CS was good but has fallen some what short as of late. 1 of my training partners sent his 3 recievers in for a "tune up" and they lost the recievers!! he got them back 21 days AFTER they recieved them and 1 of em doesn't work right--and that 1 worked fine when he sent it in.
gimme wingers


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Bumper Boy's website shows 2 and 4 shooter's "in stock." Home page shows "inventory in stock." Doesn't say anything on the 8 and 12 shooters though.

I've heard others talking about "dealers" or reps dropping the BB line. Most people probably order from BB direct anyway.

If you're tired of your BB's and want to throw them away, send me a PM...

John Lash


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I like mine. I'm with John, if interested in selling yours, I'm interested in buying (4 shooters or bigger).

Kris


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I must be the exception. I have had Bumperboys now for seven years. My current bumperboys have ridden in my truck everyday since I have received them with no problems. I have 2- 12 shooters, 1-8 shooter and 3- 4 shooters with plans on purchasing 2 more eight shooters soon. Amy has been outstanding with me. I lost a transmitter over the summer and she overnighted me one. I ordered replacement bumpers, servos and firing mechanisms. Plus they rebuilt two transmitters. All have been delivered in a timely manner. No bumperboy complaints here. Anyone that wants to throw them away, please throw them to me here in OHIO.

Sean


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I've had 3 8-shooters and one 2-shooter for at least 4 years and have always been impressed with Bumper Boys service. Amy has always been very helpful. I remember one time when I was having a problem with one and she fixed it over the phone.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 15, 2007)

I have to echo Don & Sean's comments. I have (4) 4 shooters and have had very little probelms with them. Amy has been wonderful to work with! I had a reciever go bad this spring and she shipped a new one out, I made the change and was back up and going in no time at all.

They are invaluable to training young dogs, having multiple bumpers at one location is priceless in training. 

Let me know where you guys want to scrap them and I'll be dumpster diving after them!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Please note in post #6, I asked for all the scrapped BB's first....

I've had them since they came out, no problems.

John Lash


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Have 2 4-shooters and an 8 shooter. Mine are not for sale! They are too darn dependable. I welcome anyones throw aways in OK region. 
John gets em in Pa.
Sean in OH.

Carl


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

John Lash said:


> Please note in post #6, I asked for all the scrapped BB's first....
> 
> I've had them since they came out, no problems.
> 
> John Lash


Don't you believe in sharing? With all the complaints, there should be plenty to go around.
Sean


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

O.K. we'll split them up...Separate the good ones and use the "bad" ones for parts.

John Lash


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I need one more 8 shooter if anyone is trashing theirs!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

BB’s are a great product and very reliable. I no longer use them, but did for many years and had very few issues with the actual units other than routine stuff live servos going bad as they will in anything. Failure to shoot when wet was sometimes a problem but not enough to give up on them. The one complaint I had with them was their customer service. It is hot and cold at best, sometimes they are on the ball and others you think they have been smoking too much dope. When Amy first came in it got better but then began to be hit and miss again. Speedy service is a very foreign concept to BB, and while I don’t mind waiting a bit for service and shipping, they constantly LIED about where my units were and when they would be returned. I cannot tell you how many times I was told they were already shipped only to wait a week, call again and be told they are going out on… That kind of service tick me off, just tell me the truth.
If you train alone, in small groups, have young dogs, or don’t have access to real birds BB’s are great as long as you can put up with being lied too when you need repair.


----------



## Eshielsgundogs (Sep 24, 2008)

They sell them over here in the UK. They cost double what they do in the USA. I was thinking of getting one, then told to hang on for the thunder 500. Not sure which one to go for at present. Could be useful as I tend to train alone most of the time.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

As a retailer of BB products (and use the all the time) for over 5 years I can tell you I am not sure what's going on with the company. 

I do know they are changing stuff around & only taking dealers that purchase inventory. They are not drop shipping anymore unless you (the dealer) purchase inventory.

BTW they told me this when I tried to place an order with them for a drop ship. I am still waiting on the "dealer letter" from the to explain why & the information about their dealer programs. This has been a few weeks now.

So until I know what's going I have dropped their products from my online store.

If you want to purchase BB's you need to go through bumper boy or find a retailer that has them in stock or has bought inventory.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

John Lash said:


> O.K. we'll split them up...Separate the good ones and use the "bad" ones for parts.
> 
> John Lash


I can see a new distributorship in the making. J&S Enterprise!!!!!!! 

Sean


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Sean,

How about "Bumper Boy Clinic?"

Seriously I like mine, and once you find something good, I've always felt you should buy 2 or 3 more, 'cause when you need it, they will be changed or no longer made. 

We talked years ago about mounting 2 retriever trainers on a board and setting them off remotely. The retriever trainers were the easy part, the "remotely" was hard. Maybe I like them 'cause they solved the "remotely" part.

It makes me nervous to hear rumblings about changes with BB. I want them to be around for a long time. Others are probably just as good, but I'm kind of committed to using their's, with the way I have everything set up. 

John Lash


----------



## Murdock84 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got a 4 shooter about a month ago. It did take about 8 weeks or so to get but I think they were on backorder with the newer models. I like mine so far even though I only used it a few times. I probably will get an add on unit next year sometime as long as it works fine.


----------

